# Kjaer: sarà un lungo stop.



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.

*Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.

Sky: il comunicato del Milan nel
pomeriggio*


----------



## Swaitak (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.


Non mi basta il calendario. Buona guarigione campione


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.


Crociato allora  

Se per fine anno intendono anno solare e non di stagione invece, ditemi dove devo firmare


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.


fine anno inteso come fine dicembre o fine stagione


----------



## smallball (2 Dicembre 2021)

Spero torni a Gennaio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2021)

tragedia


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.





Swaitak ha scritto:


> Non mi basta il calendario. Buona guarigione campione


Non ho mai capito perché ma non tutti i calendari riportano gli stessi Santi. Io ho risolto prendendone di diversi.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.


Per come è scritto fanno capire fine dicembre che "magari a Cristo" fosse fino a dicembre, per la sfiga che abbiamo è fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.



*Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Dicembre 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Per come è scritto fanno capire fine dicembre che "magari a Cristo" fosse fino a dicembre, per la sfiga che abbiamo è fino a fine stagione.



ma dubito che sia fino a fine dicembre per come è uscito. Anche oggi alle visite era in stampella con tutore. Aspettiamo il referto ma è probabile che la stagione sia finita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.
> 
> *Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.*



.


----------



## Simo98 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma dubito che sia fino a fine dicembre per come è uscito. Anche oggi alle visite era in stampella con tutore. Aspettiamo il referto ma è probabile che la stagione sia finita.


Stagione finita se si è rotto il crociato
Per una distorsione con interessamento dei collaterali non ho mai sentito di stop lunghi 6 mesi, ci sono tanti esempi in serie A e non solo


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

*Sky: il comunicato del Milan nel
pomeriggio*


----------



## Lo Gnu (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il comunicato del Milan nel
> pomeriggio*


Dio santo. Preghiamo!


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Dicembre 2021)

se sta fuori fino a fine anno è già tanto


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.*


MAMMA CHE CULO!

Ottimo ragazzi, ci è andata benissimo non sia il crociato!
Vamos.

Temevo per la carriera addirittura, dai dai.

Va bene cosi, peccato per il Liverpool
Inutile credere che non ci fosse nulla, è uscito che sembrava morto!


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma dubito che sia fino a fine dicembre per come è uscito. Anche oggi alle visite era in stampella con tutore. Aspettiamo il referto ma è probabile che la stagione sia finita.


Se non è il crociato, un paio di mesi si potrebbe risolvere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.
> 
> *Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.
> 
> ...


Bruttissima tegola


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MAMMA CHE CULO!
> 
> Ottimo ragazzi, ci è andata benissimo!
> 
> ...


Aspetta a festeggiare.. la fonte non è delle migliori..


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Aspetta a festeggiare.. la fonte non è delle migliori..


Mi tocco!


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.
> 
> *Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.
> 
> ...


Ho iniziato a guardare la partita che kjaer era già uscito, non si è capito dalla dinamica?
Cosa è successo al suo ginocchio?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a guardare la partita che kjaer era già uscito, non si è capito dalla dinamica?
> Cosa è successo al suo ginocchio?


Arrivato in scivolata e il ginocchio è rimasto piantato a terra.

Non vorrei dire una castroneria perchè nemmeno io sono riuscito a vedere bene il replay, una roba tipo Gattuso?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MAMMA CHE CULO!
> 
> Ottimo ragazzi, ci è andata benissimo non sia il crociato!
> Vamos.
> ...


se lo dice mediaset........ aspettiamo il comunicato.


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.
> 
> *Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.
> 
> ...


se dovesse stare fuori solo 2 mesi sarebbe un miracolo..


----------



## Stex (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.
> 
> *Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.
> 
> ...


non ho nemmeno visto le immagini.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2021)

Salterà Liverpool e napoli , poi a gennaio roma,juve,inter....
Incredibile

P.S Libero scrive "pessime indiscrezioni dalla sala medica".
Poi non so quanto possa essere attendibile Libero...


----------



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2021)

il recupero dipende pure dal giocatore
anche Maignan era minimo due-tre mesi come annuncio, da una settimana già disponibile


----------



## Butcher (2 Dicembre 2021)

Bisogna cercare il sostituto


----------



## kipstar (2 Dicembre 2021)

comunque per me un centrale serviva prenderlo comunque.....
assenza pesantissima. credo almeno come Z se non di più....
siamo anche sfortunati però.....


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MAMMA CHE CULO!
> 
> Ottimo ragazzi, ci è andata benissimo non sia il crociato!
> Vamos.
> ...


Sarà interessante il duello Romagnoli VS Salah.....sara' una goduria.


----------



## Albijol (2 Dicembre 2021)

Ho brutte sensazioni


----------



## Tobi (2 Dicembre 2021)

Un solo nome: Bremer


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Un solo nome: Bremer


Lassa perdere...
Sarebbe un ottimo rinforzo,ma Cairo vuole 30 milioni sull'unghia


----------



## uolfetto (2 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MAMMA CHE CULO!
> 
> Ottimo ragazzi, ci è andata benissimo non sia il crociato!
> Vamos.
> ...


La carriera non esageriamo, ha 32 anni Kjaer ed è un difensore. Certe volte a leggere i commenti sul danese (non solo adesso per l'infortunio anche in altre circostanze) pare la gente sia convinta ne abbia 42 di anni. Forse perchè è in giro da un sacco di anni, ma quando era al Palermo era giovanissimo. Per me comunque probabilemente la stagione è andata, tornerà l'anno prossimo più bello di prima.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.*


Anche perchè c'è il test immediato per capire se è crociato oppure no.
ed è infallibile.
per cui se fosse crociato penso l'avrebbero detto subito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Anche perchè c'è il test immediato per capire se è crociato oppure no.
> ed è infallibile.
> per cui se fosse crociato penso l'avrebbero detto subito.


sappiamo com'è la comunicazione a casa nostra.


----------



## raducioiu (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, in attesa del comunicato ufficiale, dopo la visita di oggi Kjaer va verso un lungo stop. Il difensore danese sicuramente non rientrerà a breve. Come minimo, fuori almeno fino a fine anno.
> 
> *Ancora Mediaset: Il Milan scongiura la rottura del crociato. Ma potrebbe esserci interessamento del collaterale.
> 
> ...


Fino a fine anno sarebbe comunque un male minore, si tratterebbe di un mese


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sarà interessante il duello Romagnoli VS Salah.....sara' una goduria.


Se non mette kalulu è un folle


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Se non mette kalulu è un folle



L'importante è che in caso di qualche errore,non si vada subito a crocefiggerlo .
Come visto fare da alcuni tifosi nella partita contro Atletico.

E come visto fare nei confronti di Gabbia nella partita contro la Fiorentina


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La carriera non esageriamo, ha 32 anni Kjaer ed è un difensore. Certe volte a leggere i commenti sul danese (non solo adesso per l'infortunio anche in altre circostanze) pare la gente sia convinta ne abbia 42 di anni. Forse perchè è in giro da un sacco di anni, ma quando era al Palermo era giovanissimo. Per me comunque probabilemente la stagione è andata, tornerà l'anno prossimo più bello di prima.


Ma io credo sia perchè sia di cristallo... dobbiamo aver paura ogni volta che gli facciamo fare 2 partite di fila eh


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Se non mette kalulu è un folle


Un caffè? gioca il nostro grande capitano...fra l'altro dobbiamo cercare di vincere saremo sbilanciati.

Ci saranno tanti 1 contro 1, Tomori non puo6 occuparsi di Sane e Salah contemporaneamente.

Vediamo se l'arbitro permette a R. Di portarsi lo Scooter da casa, la nostra unica salvezza.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma io credo sia perchè sia di cristallo... dobbiamo aver paura ogni volta che gli facciamo fare 2 partite di fila eh


Beh, il povero Kjaer ne ha fatto minuti nel ultimo mese.

07.11. Milan-Inter 90'
12.11. Danimarca-Faroer 90'
15.11. Scozia-Danimarca 90'
20.11. Fiorentina-Milan 90'
24.11. Atletico-Milan 90'
28.11. Milan-Sassuolo 90'
01.12 Genoa-Milan

Si é fatto un intero mese giocando ogni 3 giorni, sempre 90 minuti.
Un infortunio muscolare era dietro l'angolo a questo punto. Non é che Kjaer sia fatto di cristallo, ma questo uso é troppo per qualsiasi giocatore.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Un caffè? gioca il nostro grande capitano...fra l'altro dobbiamo cercare di vincere saremo sbilanciati.
> 
> Ci saranno tanti 1 contro 1, Tomori non puo6 occuparsi di Sane e Salah contemporaneamente.
> 
> Vediamo se l'arbitro permette a R. Di portarsi lo Scooter da casa, la nostra unica salvezza.


Per me romagnoli gioca contro la Salernitana..
poi c'è la Champions League quindi nutro delle speranze in merito.. oppure si fa male Salah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## meteoras1982 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Su Sky : intervento ai legamenti del ginocchio, verra' operato domani, ahia mi sa che salta 6-7 mesi, ca... non ci voleva.


----------

